# A Simple Display Cabinet



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Recently my wife and I ate dinner at one of the local Tex-mex restaurants in our area.
Gringos Tex-Mex - We go there often. However, this time something caught my eye. Hanging on the wall behind the hostess station was a cabinet with a glass frame and a glass panel door. They had bottles of hot sauce on display. The cabinet was of simple pine construction, painted green with a distressed finish showing some of the previous paint (white) from underneath. I didn't take a picture. Maybe next trip.

Well, that got me inspired so I set out to draw it in Sketchup. My goal was to design it like I remember and use material that can be purchased at the local big box store. Around these parts, that would be white pine or ponderosa pine.

As it turns out, two 1x10x8 footers is all that is needed. I did add an optional top which would take up another 32 inches so that might require a longer board. For the back, I used pine bead board which is also available in individual pieces at the store also.

Not counting glass, the materials are less than forty dollars at my local stores.

Here are some screen shots and the cut list from Cutlist Plus fx.

If you want to build one, by all means have at it. I would, but right now, I don't have any place to hang one.

Note: I am still a rookie at this drawing stuff so measure twice and cut once! 

Hope you like it.
Mike


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Mike, great drawing, does that have a sliding door,or hinged door? 

Am I correct in that there is only one door, in the center? 

Good nic-nax cabinet. ( only have one bottle of hot sauce,and its years old) LOL

Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Mike, great drawing, does that have a sliding door,or hinged door?
> 
> Am I correct in that there is only one door, in the center?
> 
> ...


Yes sir, one door, hinged.


----------



## sache (Feb 18, 2012)

I am impressed with your sketchup plan. I am looking to train myself with this program. How long you been at it?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

sache said:


> I am impressed with your sketchup plan. I am looking to train myself with this program. How long you been at it?


Thanks.
About six weeks off and on.

See this thread. Lots of good info.
http://www.routerforums.com/lobby/48419-i-wish-i-knew-how-use-sketchup.html


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

I know that you are a pocket hole man, is this project to make in that way? and second do you use glue in the pocket hole joints? Im asking because Im convinced that its very easy to make projects with pocket holes, actually Im doing a TV stand using that technique. :dance3:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RÖENTGEEP said:


> I know that you are a pocket hole man, is this project to make in that way? and second do you use glue in the pocket hole joints? Im asking because Im convinced that its very easy to make projects with pocket holes, actually Im doing a TV stand using that technique. :dance3:


The cabinet I saw was painted. So I designed it so the sides, top and bottom would be assembled with glue and a few brad nails.

However, I would use pocket screws to assemble the face frame. Glue is optional, but use it along with the screws if you like.

To fasten the face frame to the cabinet, use glue and clamps. A few brad nails will hold it in place until the glue dries. Some folks drive in a few small brad nails into the front edge of the cabinet and cut the heads off just above the surface. When the face frame is placed into position and clamped, the small sharp brads will hold it so it doesn't move until the glue dries. This would be a good option if you were going to stain the cabinet.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> The cabinet I saw was painted. So I designed it so the sides, top and bottom would be assembled with glue and a few brad nails.
> 
> However, I would use pocket screws to assemble the face frame. Glue is optional, but use it along with the screws if you like.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mike, for sure that helps me.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Our kids are in town from Oklahoma and they wanted to go out to dinner with their friends. So we met at our favorite joint, Gringos. :dance3:

First thing I did was take a picture of the cabinet I have drawn from memory. I was pretty close. I don't think the real thing is as wide as my drawing but that's OK. The door frame is more narrow also. That's because they used different hinges than I would. I would need a wider stile for the concealed hinges.

Other than that, I am happy with the drawing. What a memory, huh! 

Mike


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Other than that, I am happy with the drawing. What a memory, huh! 

Mike[/QUOTE]

But yours is Green, do you have a color memory? LOL

Herb

Are you going to glaze it in glass or acrylic?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Other than that, I am happy with the drawing. What a memory, huh!
> 
> Mike


But yours is Green, do you have a color memory? LOL

Herb

Are you going to glaze it in glass or acrylic?[/QUOTE]


No, just partially color blind!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Herb, I have to find a place to mount it before I build it.  maybe someone on FB will see the pic and request one. Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------

